# Custom Front Door



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

I received a call to Restore / Re Varnish this Awesome Front Door.... Unfortunately this Project was quite a distance to go and had to Decline. It is Mahogany and a Pivot Front Door that is Unusual out here.. I know who built this and have completed many projects for him. These are Not Easy to Build and Install Correctly... Not many people are capable. 
I would love to Grain a Door like this... ! 
Not really for this Faux Category,but I just had to Post this as I thought it was Very Special . 


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry for the Sideways Pics '

Michael Tust


----------



## johnnyb (Jul 16, 2015)

Very cool thanks for sharing, sometimes I have issues depending how I upload my pics too.

for windows users- on my laptop ctr + alt + arrow keys rotate screen. see if it's that easy for you to never tilt your neck again haha


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

That's a cool looking door.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Never seen one of those before.


----------

